# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مدریت بازرگانی

## KiaHashemi

سلام
میخواستم اگه کسی درباره رشته مدیریت بازرگانی چیزی میدونه منو راهنمایی کنه
با معدل 18 میشه تو این رشته قبول شد؟
کلا یه اطلاغاتی درباره میزان درصد مورد نیاز تو کنکور یا معدلی که باید داشته باشم تا قبول شم لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنین

----------


## U N I V E R S E

> سلام
> میخواستم اگه کسی درباره رشته مدیریت بازرگانی چیزی میدونه منو راهنمایی کنه
> با معدل 18 میشه تو این رشته قبول شد؟
> کلا یه اطلاغاتی درباره میزان درصد مورد نیاز تو کنکور یا معدلی که باید داشته باشم تا قبول شم لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنین



در مورد درصد و معدل دقیقا نمیدونم، ولی یکی از دوستام رشته ی انسانی بود، واسه کنکور حتی یک ساعت هم نخونده بود،رتبه ش هم 6 رقمی بود، حسابداری و مدیریت بازرگانی " پیام نور " قبول شد  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ali.psy

به معدل فقط ربط نداره به نمرتون هم بستگی داره بله اگه رتبت زیر 7 هزار باشه دانشگاههای خوب قبول میشید

----------


## zarin6716

تأثیر معدل هنوز به اندازه خود کنکور نیست و البته معدل شما هم که خیلی خوبه

----------

